# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Νέα σύνδεση VDSL100, δυνατότητα επιλογής router;

## EvanGR

Καλημέρα,

Ετοιμάζομαι να αιτηθώ (νεα) σύνδεση VDSL 100Mbps από Vodafone.
Δίνει η Vodafone δυνατότητα επιλογής router; 
Αν ναι, να προτιμήσω κάποιο;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## paanos

Σου στέλνουν αυτοί μόνοι τους, πιθανως θα λάβεις το H300s.

----------


## EvanGR

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Έχω τη δυνατότητα στη γραμμή της Vodafone να βάλω οποιοδήποτε άλλο VDSL2 router;

----------


## paanos

Ναι, αλλά δεν παίζει σε όλα η τηλεφωνία. Ποιο σε ενδιαφέρει;

----------


## EvanGR

Δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα έρευνα αγοράς... απλά να γνωρίζω αν έχω καλύτερες εναλλακτικές.

Θα με ενδιέφερε εναλλακτικό router εάν υπερτερεί στα εξής (αυτονόητα) σημεία:
- Ethernet speed (gigabit ports)
- Καλύτερο/Γρηγορότερο WiFi
- Βάθος Παραμετροποίησης
- Αξιοπιστία γενικώς

Δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα αν το default router της Vodafone έχει κάποιες αδυναμίες στα παραπάνω (ή σε άλλα) σημεία.

----------


## paanos

Και στα τέσσερα είναι ανώτερο ένα fritz, το οποίο με λίγη παραμετροποίηση αρχικά (υπάρχει σχετικός οδηγός) υποστηρίζει και τηλεφωνία. 
Συνήθως προτιμούν το 7530.

Edit: gigabit θύρες έχει και το h300s, απλά είναι 3 αντί για 4 που έχουν τα περισσότερα router.

----------


## mondeo

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το Fritz.
Έβαλα κι εγώ το 7530 σε 50άρα και παίζουν όλα άψογα.

----------

